# Bullying tactics by warehouse supervisors



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

One driver was complaining to me in the warehouse today that the size of some of these boxes were getting bigger and bigger as the weeks went by, and was curious why the van drivers weren’t taking them. As I looked at the carts ready to be unloaded, sure enough, each cart had at least one very large box sitting on the top rack.

When he spoke with one of the supervisors to express his concern, it practically came down to a shouting match. The supervisor said that they determine routes and packages based upon the size of the drivers’ cars. The driver said to the supervisor that the sizes of the packages have gotten bigger over the weeks, and said he wasn’t going to take the big box that was assigned to his route. This supervisor proceeded that we’re to take everything in the route or forfeit the entire route. If he had a problem with the route he was assigned, he should reach out to Support to express his concern.

The driver said he would, and took a picture of the cart that he was assigned to illustrate to Support what he was dealing with. As he was doing this, the supervisor shouted that he wasn’t allowed to take pictures of the warehouse. The driver then reluctantly took all the packages from the cart and loaded them into his car.

As he was doing this, the supervisor and another cocky supervisor were looking on, talking and laughing about what they were going to do for their respective vacations.

I thought about why they were doing this, and it hit me that it would save them money by pushing the bigger, heavier boxes onto us so that their health insurance-covered van drivers wouldn’t risk injury by carrying these packages. I know this because another driver was complaining to me that she was furious she had to load a large box forcefully into her small car while she witnessed a van driver loading small packages into theirs. Amazon doesn’t mind that we get injured on the job because that’s no money off their back. If their van driver gets injured, there’s workman’s comp, time off, etc that Amazon has to worry about. We Flex drivers are expendable.

We have to do a better job of pushing back when it comes to some of these packages because they’re taking advantage of us not knowing what an independent contractor can and cannot do.

The interaction I witnessed today was the closest thing to a master-slave relationship I thought I would never see, and it was disgusting.


----------



## pifhluke (Jul 6, 2016)

Not to sound rude but this sounds like an overreaction to me. I'll gladly take bigger boxes as (at least at my warehouse) it means you'll have fewer packages on your route. Most of the big boxes are 99% air anyways, I can't ever remember lifting a box and thinking "this is too heavy."


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

pifhluke said:


> Not to sound rude but this sounds like an overreaction to me. I'll gladly take bigger boxes as (at least at my warehouse) it means you'll have fewer packages on your route. Most of the big boxes are 99% air anyways, I can't ever remember lifting a box and thinking "this is too heavy."


You missed the point: Drivers are not supposed to be denied the option of rejecting a package for delivery.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I agree, to be scheming bc of insurance seems pretty far fetched. It's insurance that's why it's there. The only issue I've seen at our warehouse are drivers who let everyone know they only take 15 packages no more. Well I think those drivers should be delivering for Uber eats so I can gladly take an additional block.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

At the Tolleson AZ warehouse the pallet pickers are extremely rude. A couple times they filled my Jeep until my passenger side seat was full, the back seats, and the cargo area as well, then they brought out like 10 huge boxes. I told them that I would rearrange the 50 odd packages to try to fit the large ones, we'll after rearranging only about 3 would fit and when I told them that they started freaking out, yelling at me saying too bad that's all yours, you are responsible for those packages, etc. It was awful. I was on the freeway when the packages fell on me. Worst experience ever. I don't usually complain and I don't mind 50+ packages but not at the expense of my safety. Also, the Phoenix area is so vast, I can easily drive 100 miles. Today I got 80 miles with about 60 packages, it took 35 min for me to get from the warehouse to the delivery area, come to find out they combined 2 pallets for me and they were on opposite sides of a mountain. Lol some days are just a wreck.


----------



## Ms.WanJ. (May 31, 2016)

The van drivers are independent contractors as well, I don't think they get health insurance or workman's comp. I drive flex in my car, once I'm full, that's it. I let them know and keep it moving. They have no problem with that because they see my work ethic and know im not trying to shorten my route. If you take big boxes you have shorter routes anyway, I've seen folks load up on large boxes to keep from having room for smaller pkgs. They know what you're doing, it looks lazy. I even had,a guy steal my cart of just 4 pkgs. Joke was on him, he had to go from Farmers Branch to Duncanville in Dallas rush hour traffic. In Dallas (Farmers Branch), refusing to take assigned routes will get you permanently blocked. Bringing back several packages for personal reasons will also. You can't deny pkgs without real probable cause if that were so, hardly anything would get delivered.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ms.WanJ. said:


> If you take big boxes you have shorter routes anyway, I've seen folks load up on large boxes to keep from having room for smaller pkgs. They know what you're doing, it looks lazy. I even had,a guy steal my cart of just 4 pkgs.


I don't understand your logic. How is that the drivers' fault? They didn't load the carts.



Ms.WanJ. said:


> In Dallas (Farmers Branch), refusing to take assigned routes will get you permanently blocked.


The contract we agreed to states, "... you are free to select your own routes...."
You should apply to become one of the warehouse supervisors. You'd be perfect for it.


----------



## Ms.WanJ. (May 31, 2016)

Like my son's 1st grade teacher used to say, " You get what you get, and you don't pitch a fit..." There's no fault to place anywhere. All routes are different, you can't pick and choose to make it easier for you. It's called work. 

And you're right, when I was a supervisor I realized part of the reason the employment rate was high was because some people are unemployable. But as far as contracts, you all must work for a separate independent courier because as independent contractors we didn't have to sign a contract. That may be why you're frustrated with the responses here. It's probably a different 'amazon culture' as well.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ms.WanJ. said:


> when I was a supervisor I realized part of the reason the employment rate was high was because some people are unemployable.


You don't understand what an independent contractor is. ICs are not employees. ICs have no bosses because we act as our own boss. The warehouse supervisors are not our bosses.



Ms.WanJ. said:


> But as far as contracts, you all must work for a separate independent courier because as independent contractors we didn't have to sign a contract. That may be why you're frustrated with the responses here. It's probably a different 'amazon culture' as well.


You signed the contract when you applied and agreed to work for Flex through the app. You may not have physically put pen to paper, but by agreeing to it, yes you practically signed it. If you look in your app, your terms are no different than anyone else's terms.

jesus


----------



## Ms.WanJ. (May 31, 2016)

Sweetheart there is no contract anyone signed through that app. You agreed to take whatever you were given if you remember your videos correctly. Agreeing to do this is NOT a contract, being 'independent' is AT WILL employment. If you refuse to take certain pkgs then who is supposed to take it? If it's not good enough for you then why should the next man deal with it. You're getting paid $18/ hr to drive your car, listen to music and eat cheetos on your own schedule. Anyone who complains about simple stuff like what you explained is not cut out for it. Apparently you don't understand what an independent contractor is. You are an I9 employee working through Amazon. Those people in the warehouse DO make decisions on your employment. I know of a few people they let go for concessions, (returning packages as undeliverable excessively). I had a sup tell me the process in which they did it. We had that conversation when I asked how someone trying to get assigned to my location gets in if it's full. 
So I understand exactly what you're saying. I just don't agree with it. It sounds sorry. If that person keeps it up, they may block him. It happens more often than you know.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Honestly I understand the augment for not wanting certain blocks.
I would like blocks near me, which is somewhat near the pickup location (which is not exactly close to my house... It's hard to explain). From talking to people in the warehouse most people like the blocks I don't like, and hate the blocks I love.
You have to factor in stuff, driving your own car can be fun until you add up the expenses. Paying close attention when your on the road is the only thing that will keep you from braking even or taking a lose with this opportunity.
Gas, brakes, tires, axels, speeding tickets, all expenses which go against that 72/54/36, also we forget about taxes.
Today the blower went out for a while, in my car. Driving your car for hours on end in the summer will do that. Kind of lucky for me it kicked back on, but I know I have to replace it, like.... Tomorrow! What's that going to cost me 300, 400 dollars.
I'm not trying to be a Debbie downer, but you have to be smart about all this.
It would be smart if Amazon figured out away to allow us to pick the location. If the block is hard, it's ok with me. I'm no stranger to hard work. But that wear and tear plus gas that's the MF'er!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

It sucks that you cannot choose where you deliver (unless you have several carts to choose from, I have done that). But at the end of the day Amazon does not care, you are cheaper than Fedex, UPS and USPS.... there are ways they could totally make it better for drivers, but I don't think they care, they are just looking at the cost 

Last Sunday my warehouse had 150 blocks (150 * 60/avg= 9000 packages), $72 * 150 = $10,800, which is $1.20/package to deliver. Fraction of the cost of a real delivery company. Sad we will work for that little, I am just happy when the destination is close to the warehouse and I can do it in 2 hours. Most people aren't that lucky. (And I am not that lucky 60%+ of the time.)

g


----------



## Ms.WanJ. (May 31, 2016)

Just keep all your receipts. Every time I get gas I get a receipt and write down my mileage, irs pays .55 a mile, for me that averages $20-$30 a day. Last week my battery died in the warehouse, replaced it for $130 that's also a deduction. Tires, oil changes everything concerning your car, yes there's even an allowance for payments and insurance. I plan on itemizing next tax season, along with my regular tax credits this is going to be really nice for me  If it wasn't for this it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Ms.WanJ. said:


> Just keep all your receipts. Every time I get gas I get a receipt and write down my mileage, irs pays .55 a mile, for me that averages $20-$30 a day. Last week my battery died in the warehouse, replaced it for $130 that's also a deduction. Tires, oil changes everything concerning your car, yes there's even an allowance for payments and insurance. I plan on itemizing next tax season, along with my regular tax credits this is going to be really nice for me  If it wasn't for this it wouldn't be worth it.


Very smart....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Ms.WanJ. said:


> Just keep all your receipts. Every time I get gas I get a receipt and write down my mileage, irs pays .55 a mile, for me that averages $20-$30 a day. Last week my battery died in the warehouse, replaced it for $130 that's also a deduction. Tires, oil changes everything concerning your car, yes there's even an allowance for payments and insurance. I plan on itemizing next tax season, along with my regular tax credits this is going to be really nice for me  If it wasn't for this it wouldn't be worth it.


You can only write off expense's one way. Either milage or actual expenses, not both. So, if you do claim the milage expense you cannot write off individual expenses. I did EXTENSIVE reading on the subject and that info is available right on the irs.gov site. The only "additional" individual expenses you can write off when using the mileage method is parking and tolls.
If you use the actual expenses you can also ONLY write off the percentage of use. For instance, if you're mileage driving for flex is 30% of your total mileage, you can only write off 30% of the expense.

Here's a link to some info: https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html
I'm trying to find another page with full explanations. This is MUST read for anyone who is doing this to get the best tax deduction.
Strait from the horses mouth, not hearsay or "what I think".

I guess this probably should have been posted in another thread? Didn't mean to change the subject.


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

Ms.WanJ. said:


> Just keep all your receipts. Every time I get gas I get a receipt and write down my mileage, irs pays .55 a mile, for me that averages $20-$30 a day. Last week my battery died in the warehouse, replaced it for $130 that's also a deduction. Tires, oil changes everything concerning your car, yes there's even an allowance for payments and insurance. I plan on itemizing next tax season, along with my regular tax credits this is going to be really nice for me  If it wasn't for this it wouldn't be worth it.


You can't claim the .54 and on top of it itemize things like gas, tires and repairs and claim those as a deduction too...at least not legally. That's what the .54 is for. To cover the cost of operating the vehicle. It's one or the other, not both. (You CAN claim parking and tolls on top of the .54 though.)


----------



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

In addition to mileage, parking fees, and tolls you can also deduct cell phone costs (purchase and monthly plan), dash-cams used as security precaution, car loan interest for the percentage you use it for business, and stuff like seat cushions, etc.


----------



## Ms.WanJ. (May 31, 2016)

What yoy can claim all depends on how you are filing, I was a tax preparer for an accounting firm before I moved to Texas so I know it's very confusing but there are several different ways you can file but maybe one that may benefit each person. It's too much to try to explain here but I'll say it's the difference between an independent contractor and someone who files as self-employed, (same thing? Yes and no). You also could just do a schedule C which is easy but in my opinion is only good if you aren't reporting any other income for the year. 
I do my own taxes and I avg $6500-$7000 each yr. The best I've done for someone else is getting a single man who made over 50k yr back 5k fed/ 2k state. It 'pays' to learn how to do taxes and to learn what new deductions and claimants they roll out each year. I was speaking to my landlord who's a city Council man for my city about my car trouble and job, he advised I let his partner do my taxes and roll all of it in (he don't need to know my business, sooooo, no).


----------



## Ms.WanJ. (May 31, 2016)

E1s said:


> In addition to mileage, parking fees, and tolls you can also deduct cell phone costs (purchase and monthly plan), dash-cams used as security precaution, car loan interest for the percentage you use it for business, and stuff like seat cushions, etc.


Seat cushions?


----------



## Ms.WanJ. (May 31, 2016)

Keyser Söze said:


> You can't claim the .54 and on top of it itemize things like gas, tires and repairs and claim those as a deduction too...at least not legally. That's what the .54 is for. To cover the cost of operating the vehicle. It's one or the other, not both. (You CAN claim parking and tolls on top of the .54 though.)


Everyone in Texas needs to know they can claim their tolls. It's Highway Robbery, no pun intended.


----------



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

Ms.WanJ. said:


> Seat cushions?


Like those wood beaded ones every taxi driver in the 90s had, or whatever is most comfortable while driving around all day.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

So how much do you people make a week working 5days 40hrs?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

canyon said:


> So how much do you people make a week working 5days 40hrs?


 Few people get to work 40 hours or 10 blocks for the .com/logistics guys like myself. And certainly hard to do in 5 days, at least from my experience.
The math is pretty easy. 4 hour blocks pay $72.
The prime now drivers have different hours and payout schedule.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

canyon said:


> So how much do you people make a week working 5days 40hrs?


Prime Now - anywhere from $950-$1,200 depending on tips, but you use MUCH more gas and put more mileage on your vehicle.

Logistics - $720-$864. Sometimes you can get 44 or 48 hours at Logistics. While it's less money, I generally work all 8-hour blocks, and do less than 20 hours a week worth of work because I finish early; I'll take that over Prime Now. I also don't have to wait for the dumbass dispatchers who favor certain people to get the routes out. Plus hours are much easier to come by at Logistics, though I can grab a full 8-hours on the Prime Now side 75% of the time when I actually do try.

Best of both worlds is doing both -- 16 hours on the weekends at Prime Now and 24 at Logistics. There are ways to do both, of course...


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

Heres what I do. I load every package in my car and leave the Biggest of the boxes for the last to load. usually I get every one of them. But then theres thoughs Super Big ones that take 1/4 of your car. and I leave that out, walk to the checkout person and said im ready to go, and couldn't fit that last Big Box. they walk over and see my car is maxed out. and they clear it off for me and im out...I assume they get that one I left later done by making it a 2 hour block with a couple of small boxes to make that a route for someone else. Try that


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> One driver was complaining to me in the warehouse today that the size of some of these boxes were getting bigger and bigger as the weeks went by, and was curious why the van drivers weren't taking them. As I looked at the carts ready to be unloaded, sure enough, each cart had at least one very large box sitting on the top rack.
> 
> When he spoke with one of the supervisors to express his concern, it practically came down to a shouting match. The supervisor said that they determine routes and packages based upon the size of the drivers' cars. The driver said to the supervisor that the sizes of the packages have gotten bigger over the weeks, and said he wasn't going to take the big box that was assigned to his route. This supervisor proceeded that we're to take everything in the route or forfeit the entire route. If he had a problem with the route he was assigned, he should reach out to Support to express his concern.
> 
> ...


I've noticed this same thing and was wondering what's up. I swear I've almost gotten a hernia lifting some of those f'ing boxes. Yesterday my whole route that had been assigned to another driver (big boxes, all apts, 3 stops). It literally took me 5 hours!


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> You missed the point: Drivers are not supposed to be denied the option of rejecting a package for delivery.


I never knew we had the option!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Qtpa2d said:


> I never knew we had the option!


There's no uniform rule. Each warehouse is different. "Independent contractor" means nothing to Amazon.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Qtpa2d said:


> I've noticed this same thing and was wondering what's up. I swear I've almost gotten a hernia lifting some of those f'ing boxes. Yesterday my whole route that had been assigned to another driver (big boxes, all apts, 3 stops). It literally took me 5 hours!


I guess people are ordering more and more things from Amazon. I deliver packages with one arm. Try stretching before work or something.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

strongarm said:


> I guess people are ordering more and more things from Amazon. I deliver packages with one arm. Try stretching before work or something.


Um, ok!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Qtpa2d said:


> I never knew we had the option!


Just try it, i always shake my head at people who cant see out the back of their car, you dont deserve that.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

Can't, was deactivated yesterday!


Shangsta said:


> Just try it, i always shake my head at people who cant see out the back of their car, you dont deserve that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Qtpa2d said:


> Can't, was deactivated yesterday!


Well you mentiones going back in and talking to them.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, I will on Monday. I thought I more or less was fired tho. Didn't understand the lingo!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> There's no uniform rule. Each warehouse is different. "Independent contractor" means nothing to Amazon.


It means if you don't do what they want you to the next person will. Either do it they don't want or need you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

limepro said:


> It means if you don't do what they want you to the next person will. Either do it they don't want or need you.


Well they play favorites. I reject packages all the time because they are mis sorts completely out of the way or it doesnt fit in my car. They dont mind.

Things that will get you deactivated are missing blocks, not bringing packages back and your packages not making it to the individual


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Well they play favorites. I reject packages all the time because they are mis sorts completely out of the way or it doesnt fit in my car. They dont mind.
> 
> Things that will get you deactivated are missing blocks, not bringing packages back and your packages not making it to the individual


Let's not confuse the readers. We have to be clear that this is how it is at your warehouse.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Let's not confuse the readers. We have to be clear that this is how it is at your warehouse.


They play favorites at mine too, the ones that don't know aren't the favorites.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> Let's not confuse the readers. We have to be clear that this is how it is at your warehouse.


My thing is you dont know if you dont try. Why should you take a package completely out of your way if its missorted by the warehouse staff.

If a package is missorted or you cant safely see out the back of your car you have the right to let them know. If they tell you take it anyways fine but its silly of you to not even ask.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

strongarm said:


> I guess people are ordering more and more things from Amazon.
> *
> I deliver packages with one arm. *
> 
> Try stretching before work or something.


I almost missed this. Thank you for posting this and BRAVO to you !

While some might sit back and cry life's unfair (it is, btw)
you're out there giving it hell with one arm instead of two.

With utmost respect, I would not want to trade, not even for a million dollars.

Thanks for reminding us how good some of us have it. Really, thank you.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My thing is you dont know if you dont try. Why should you take a package completely out of your way if its missorted by the warehouse staff.
> 
> If a package is missorted or you cant safely see out the back of your car you have the right to let them know. If they tell you take it anyways fine but its silly of you to not even ask.


I don't know what you're talking about. You gave reasons as to why a warehouse would fire a driver. That's what I was addressing. The reasons you gave for firing a driver applies to your warehouse only -- not everyone else's. Other warehouses would have far more reasons than those you listed to fire someone.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. You gave reasons as to why a warehouse would fire a driver. That's what I was addressing. The reasons you gave for firing a driver applies to your warehouse only -- not everyone else's. Other warehouses would have far more reasons than those you listed to fire someone.


I am saying that drivers dont have to accept unfair treatment out of fear of being deactivated. I am sure some warehouse managers are jerks but I find if you deal reasonably with people you can stand up for yourself.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> I reject packages all the time because they are mis sorts completely out of the way or it doesnt fit in my car. They dont mind.
> 
> Things that will get you deactivated are missing blocks, not bringing packages back and your packages not making it to the individual


I have rejected packages that were mis-sorted as well, they don't mind. (ie: A route number that is not on the list of routes for your cart, and obviously miles away from the delivery area you are going to.)

This is in Phoenix.

g


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

gaj said:


> I have rejected packages that were mis-sorted as well, they don't mind. (ie: A route number that is not on the list of routes for your cart, and obviously miles away from the delivery area you are going to.)
> 
> This is in Phoenix.
> 
> g


That is very interesting, I work hard and try to keep my head down for the most part, but last week I had a route that was in Glendale, AZ 40 packages, not too shabby, however when I got to the last 2 (same stop) I noticed that address was in Paradise Valley, AZ. I told one of the dock woke that it didn't seem right and he said "oh, well they are trying to make the routes last longer, I don't make the routes, sorry" and walked off. 15 of the 40 were suites, apts, and businesses, fun times!


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> That is very interesting, I work hard and try to keep my head down for the most part, but last week I had a route that was in Glendale, AZ 40 packages, not too shabby, however when I got to the last 2 (same stop) I noticed that address was in Paradise Valley, AZ. I told one of the dock woke that it didn't seem right and he said "oh, well they are trying to make the routes last longer, I don't make the routes, sorry" and walked off. 15 of the 40 were suites, apts, and businesses, fun times!


If that happens again and it's a large distance from your other deliveries (say, 10+ miles), politely decline the packages. They aren't supposed to make you go off route by that many miles, and it was likely a mistake.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> If that happens again and it's a large distance from your other deliveries (say, 10+ miles), politely decline the packages. They aren't supposed to make you go off route by that many miles, and it was likely a mistake.


Last time I spoke to a manager it was nothing short of a disaster, I'm pretty soft spoken and I don't believe I was rude, but the managers and all the dock wokers only say "take the hit and forfeit the block". I guess I may have to start doing that because the distance they give us in PHX is getting a bit ambitious on their part. I can easily do anywhere from 40-100 miles in a route. Plus I have a Jeep so they tend to pack it to the brim lol


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Last time I spoke to a manager it was nothing short of a disaster, I'm pretty soft spoken and I don't believe I was rude, but the managers and all the dock wokers only say "take the hit and forfeit the block". I guess I may have to start doing that because the distance they give us in PHX is getting a bit ambitious on their part. I can easily do anywhere from 40-100 miles in a route. Plus I have a Jeep so they tend to pack it to the brim lol


That is ridiculous, my routes are typically 20 miles max, you might as well drive prime now and get tips if they are having you drive 100 mile routes. I feel at that, point driving a Jeep you are not making money.

I hear you on being non confrontational,
I just hand them to a warehouse person and say I believe its a mis sort. The number in the top right will confirm such.

Because the routes at your location are so long it seems like the blue vest are not doing a good job sorting packages so drivers deliveries are close by.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Last time I spoke to a manager it was nothing short of a disaster, I'm pretty soft spoken and I don't believe I was rude, but the managers and all the dock wokers only say "take the hit and forfeit the block". I guess I may have to start doing that because the distance they give us in PHX is getting a bit ambitious on their part. I can easily do anywhere from 40-100 miles in a route. Plus I have a Jeep so they tend to pack it to the brim lol


This doesn't sound right. Is there another station in your city? If so, maybe email support and ask to switch. I've heard that sometimes they allow it if you have a good reason (you may have to fib and say you're moving or something).

They should not be suggesting you forfeit the block over a few packages. For one thing, it would be a black mark on your record because you didn't give them a 45 minute notice. It sounds like something is seriously wrong at your station.

You shouldn't have to take more because you have a large vehicle. Don't block your windows or mirrors, and if they say something mention safety concerns and the word "liabilty".

Don't ask when your leaving something behind. Tell the supervisor and head out. You're a contractor, not slave labor.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> This doesn't sound right. Is there another station in your city? If so, maybe email support and ask to switch. I've heard that sometimes they allow it if you have a good reason (you may have to fib and say you're moving or something).
> 
> They should not be suggesting you forfeit the block over a few packages. For one thing, it would be a black mark on your record because you didn't give them a 45 minute notice. It sounds like something is seriously wrong at your station.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you very much for all of the advice. I'm a bit of a pushover and I tend to just take my cart and scram but it's been insane the last few weeks. "You can always forfeit" is their go to line for any complaint regarding the routes. They will argue with you and say to make it happen or forfeit but some of the managers are more understanding. I really do like this gig though, save for a few rude individuals. I would love to switch to the Sky Harbor location because I go to ASU, but they told me it wasn't an option. :'(


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Wow, thank you very much for all of the advice. I'm a bit of a pushover and I tend to just take my cart and scram but it's been insane the last few weeks. "You can always forfeit" is their go to line for any complaint regarding the routes. They will argue with you and say to make it happen or forfeit but some of the managers are more understanding. I really do like this gig though, save for a few rude individuals. I would love to switch to the Sky Harbor location because I go to ASU, but they told me it wasn't an option. :'(


I think I may have pinpointed your problem. Do you know who the station manager is at your location? If so, go directly to him/her. Don't bother raising questions with any of the other employees. They generally don't know what they're talking about. However, the manager does, and he knows that Amazon will be at fault if you get into an accident over safety issues. He also knows you're not supposed to be driving 100 miles a day. It's a liability as well. More time on the road, more opportunities for accidents.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Wow, thank you very much for all of the advice. I'm a bit of a pushover and I tend to just take my cart and scram but it's been insane the last few weeks. "You can always forfeit" is their go to line for any complaint regarding the routes. They will argue with you and say to make it happen or forfeit but some of the managers are more understanding. I really do like this gig though, save for a few rude individuals. I would love to switch to the Sky Harbor location because I go to ASU, but they told me it wasn't an option. :'(


It sounds like some of the managers might be UA fans -- maybe it'd be best to avoid wearing clothing with "ASU" or the like written anywhere on it!


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

flexology said:


> It sounds like some of the managers might be UA fans -- maybe it'd be best to avoid wearing clothing with "ASU" or the like written anywhere on it!


I feel silly asking, but really? I wear ASU Ts and hats often! Lol its free/cheap!


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> I think I may have pinpointed your problem. Do you know who the station manager is at your location? If so, go directly to him/her. Don't bother raising questions with any of the other employees. They generally don't know what they're talking about. However, the manager does, and he knows that Amazon will be at fault if you get into an accident over safety issues. He also knows you're not supposed to be driving 100 miles a day. It's a liability as well. More time on the road, more opportunities for accidents.


Yes, I know a couple of the managers. Thanks again, I will definitely try that if anything (hopefully not) comes up.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Sky Harbor will gladly take back mis-sorted packages (where the route number doesn't match the printout on the cart).... sounds like they are a bit stuffier over there in Tolleson :-\

g


----------



## ErmaDriver (Oct 1, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I don't understand your logic. How is that the drivers' fault? They didn't load the carts.
> 
> The contract we agreed to states, "... you are free to select your own routes...."


Where is this in the contract?? I need to see this first-hand. Thank you.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The contract is reffering to the order in which you deliver the packages, not what you take in the first place.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

Tolleson has been so slow, I'm beginning miss this!


----------

